# Utility Knifes



## IrishAsh (May 15, 2018)

So one of the basics but most used is our trusted blade.. just wanting to upgrade and see what you are all using, just a cheap disposable one? Or the brand new Super duper "Stanley fattest fatter fat maxed out max". 
Saw a CH Hanson "Speedrocker" that looked pretty slick but can't find a supplier anywhere?


----------



## IrishAsh (May 15, 2018)

"speedrocker"


----------

